# lucas county port authority racket



## Ducern (Apr 14, 2004)

wondering if anyone knew anything about the hunting that is apparently available on the port authority property that surrounds the toledo express airport? Talking with one of the port authority cops, originally it was set up to be a lottery draw for X amount of spots for archery hunting only, but has since become a racket of who ya know. He stated the guy who runs it is also a port employee and avid hunter who maintains a list of "buddies" who hunt out there every season. I don't know about you, but I'm one pissed off tax paying hunter. Seeing as how 7% of the port's operating budget is tax levied. We need to rally some northwest ohio hunters together and start callin them out on this!!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i will post this up on ohiowaterfowler.com there are a lot of NW ohio hunters there that will help get some possible answers.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I have heard it from my inside sources that there was never supposed to be a lottery. I am sure they have a reason for doing things the way they are doing. Who is your cop friend, maybe I know him.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Ducern said:


> wondering if anyone knew anything about the hunting that is apparently available on the port authority property that surrounds the toledo express airport? Talking with one of the port authority cops, originally it was set up to be a lottery draw for X amount of spots for archery hunting only, but has since become a racket of who ya know. He stated the guy who runs it is also a port employee and avid hunter who maintains a list of "buddies" who hunt out there every season. I don't know about you, but I'm one pissed off tax paying hunter. Seeing as how 7% of the port's operating budget is tax levied. We need to rally some northwest ohio hunters together and start callin them out on this!!!!


So instead of finding out what is going on out there you come on a public forum with rumors???


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

So it&#8217; only 7% public, so does that mean that 93% of the hunters can be picked as they see fit? How many hunters would that 7% total? I&#8217;m guessing not much of a rally.


----------



## Ducern (Apr 14, 2004)

swantucky said:


> So instead of finding out what is going on out there you come on a public forum with rumors???


no, not rumors, facts swantucky. I know whats going on out there I used to work at the airport myself. So you think the way they do it is fair? the same guys hunt out there every year, and you happen to be one of them!!! The main thing that pisses me off is the fact that the port uses OUR tax dollars. Just make it fair...lottery.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

This was posted on another forum.

http://www.toledofreepress.com/2008/07/25/future-of-airport-could-depend-on-who-owns-operates-it/


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

"While the port authority receives $2.5 million of levy funds, currently no taxpayer dollars are used for the daily operation costs of the airport. The port authority does not get any revenue from the airport yet has operated and supported it for the past 25 years."


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Ducern, you gonna answer my question? Who is your cop friend. I probably know him, I know a lot of guys up that way, just not you.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Talking with one of the port authority cops...He stated...





> I know whats going on out there I used to work at the airport myself


Which is it?


----------



## Ducern (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not dropping any names on a public forum, he is a port authority cop and he does not even hunt. He does know how things are done out there though. And yes I worked out there too.
I don't care how they use the money, they still use it. 7% equates to 2.5 million bux. The airport also received $3 million in federal grants in 2007 and receives similar amounts annually to support its operation. Its just not right in my book, thats all I'm sayin.. make it fair for all!


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

hole-in-da-water said:


> "While the port authority receives $2.5 million of levy funds, *currently no taxpayer dollars are used for the daily operation costs of the airport.* The port authority does not get any revenue from the airport yet has operated and supported it for the past 25 years."


Here, let me highlight it for you. Feel free to pm me the guys name, I won't post it.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I think Milo already showed you the logistics over on the other forum. That being said, do you still think you or anyone else has any "right" to hunt there? Sounds to me like you and your cop buddy just have a bone to pick and will try to plaster this on any forum you can to give some guys a headache. What did they fire you for?

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29196


----------



## Ducern (Apr 14, 2004)

"currently no taxpayer dollars are used for the daily operation costs of the airport."

They use the money for capital improvement projects, not daily ops. I dont really care how they use it, they still use it!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Ducern said:


> wondering if anyone knew anything about the hunting that is apparently available on the port authority property that surrounds the toledo express airport? Talking with one of the port authority cops, originally it was set up to be a lottery draw for X amount of spots for archery hunting only, but has since become a racket of who ya know. He stated the guy who runs it is also a port employee and avid hunter who maintains a list of "buddies" who hunt out there every season. I don't know about you, but I'm one pissed off tax paying hunter. Seeing as how 7% of the port's operating budget is tax levied. We need to rally some northwest ohio hunters together and start callin them out on this!!!!


This same thing happens in allot of urban places If you are not in the "click" you are'nt hunting there!


----------



## Ducern (Apr 14, 2004)

hey hole in da head, your pretty defensive on this issue, did I strike a nerve? maybe your one of the elite few that hunts out there too. No ORC on how port authorities run is gonna change my opionion. Your entitled to your opionion, and I'm entitled to mine. It's a RACKET!

p.s be very careful about talkin smack on someone you don't even know! cause one day you may run into that person in a dark alley I quit my job out there to take a good payin, union, recession proof job in public service if you must know!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

hole-in-da-water said:


> I think Milo already showed you the logistics over on the other forum. That being said, do you still think you or anyone else has any "right" to hunt there? Sounds to me like you and your cop buddy just have a bone to pick and will try to plaster this on any forum you can to give some guys a headache. What did they fire you for?
> 
> http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29196


Hmm, no personal attacks here....


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Ducern said:


> *hey hole in da head*, your pretty defensive on this issue, did I strike a nerve? maybe your one of the elite few that hunts out there too. No ORC on how port authorities run is gonna change my opionion. Your entitled to your opionion, and I'm entitled to mine. It's a RACKET!
> 
> p.s be very careful about talkin smack on someone you don't even know! cause one day you may run into that person in a dark alley I quit my job out there to take a good payin, union, recession proof job in public service if you must know!!



Oh look, I found one! No, I don't hunt there. You working today? Maybe we should let your EMS supervisor know how you are spending your day at work if you are. It's Jim D. right? I can put a call in if you like.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I think we have a stalker.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I could give you his full name and work and home address too if you like...


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Ducern, where didja go? Did your police buddy swing by yet and check things out?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ducern said:


> I quit my job out there to take a good payin, union, recession proof job in public service if you must know!!



Is your employment financed by taxpayers, is so we have no right to dictate your opinions even though we pay your salary, any more than you have to dictate how the port authority utilizes the property under their control, taxes utilized or not.

We all pay taxes that are used for all sorts of things that we have no say what so ever in.

I think this one is done.

Thanks


----------

